# How Scrawny should they be?



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I know i Have a load of questions today. ;D

So Scout is almost 12 weeks old. He's going to the vet for his next set of shots this week, so I can ask about this when we go but thought I'd ask here anyway.

He seems really scrawny. I weighed him today and he weighs about 15 lbs, but he is skinny. How skinny are puppies supposed to be? He's thin enough that you can feel his ribs each individually.

Growing up we had V's but I don't really recall what they were like as puppies (its been a long time since I was around a V puppy on a regular basis)


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is how Kobi progressed, for what it is worth:

9 weeks - 13.2 lbs
10 weeks - 15.4 lbs
11 weeks - 15.0 lbs (this is when I decided I was not feeding him enough)
12 weeks - 19.3 lbs (he binged for a few days...)
13 weeks - 21.2 lbs
14 weeks - 22.8 lbs

How are you feeding him? Any problems with feeding? Kobi will eat almost anything you put in front of him, and he finishes meals in 3-4 minutes (doesn't chew)


----------



## jmmec (Sep 11, 2010)

For another comparison: 

My male puppy was a bit underweight and a very picky eater when he came here at around 9.5 weeks old (I was his second home). 

He weighed 14.2 pounds at 12 weeks, so less than your puppy. 

He weighs 33 pounds as of 11/27 at 21-weeks of age and is finally filling out nicely, but not at all pudgy or overweight.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Doesn't sound bad to me. Copper is 7 months and all of 40 lbs. Yes, he looks like fleash and bones. He eats after going out and running but, when his activity level is down he doesn't eat.  The only thin that I found which helps is putting a nutrition supplement in his food and makeing a gravy out of it. Then he eats it all up!


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My pup was also very scrawny when we brought him home. At 11 weeks he weighed 12 lbs.

Now he is a little over 6 months and weighs 42 lbs. Last week I had the opportunity to see him with two other Vizslas his age and they were all the same size.

A member of this forum has graciously posted a growth chart for his beautiful dog Bodhi. I have found it very useful.

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?tag=growth-chart


----------

